# Cruze Diesel Price?



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi ryan, That price seems very good to me. But please make sure to investigate the car's history carefully. In some states the selling dealer is required to give you the previous owners contact information. If so please do so as they may have information that will affect your decision to buy the car. Or maybe the dealer will let you see the maintenance records. You just want to be sure that a car that was turned in after only 17000 miles hasn't had a lot of issues. Most of us diesel owners on this forum don't have many problems with our cars but a few have had way too may visits to the dealer for emission related problems. I am very happy with our 2014 CTD

good luck


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Everything 1877 said. I assume it's a 2014 as well? Just make sure the CTD is the right car for you. Yes, some CTD owners have had lemons, but a lot of those issues can be attributed to their driving habits. The CTD is a car build for the open road. If you do more than say 40% city/stop and go driving, this is NOT the car for you. Good luck with your purchase. It's one heck of a car!


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

as plastic said. I made the leap and bought mine out of a impulse. im now forced to make a trip on the highway every weekend to get it opened up to clean out the system. I was doing lots of highway driving, but had to relocate to the city for a new job so now im doing lots of stop and go driving with very few 90km/h + stretches


----------



## Ryankpro (Aug 5, 2015)

I drive 60 miles round trip 5x a week (all highway), then trips to the gym. Seems like this will fit the bill, and yes it's a 2014.


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

then bud id say jump on it! I paid 36,000 for mine up here in Canada. but I got extended warrenty as well. still I could have bought a bloody truck for this price


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Ryan,

I paid $17k for mine in Utah. It had 13,500 miles on it. It doesn't have the sun package (sunroof I presume). I also got the extended warranty. I think $16k for one with 17k miles is a good deal.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal to me if the car has a good history as others have stated. Kelly blue book trade in is right around $16K for that car with that miles. I don't think you can go wrong if you do your research on the history. Might even offer 14,500 just to see what they say


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Get it! That car was just under 30k new and really does drive like it. surprisingly so considered it's based off a little Econo box.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Look into buying a GMPP with it.


----------



## jsucil89 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ryankpro said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New to this forum, I found a Cruze diesel with the sun/sound package and 17k miles. The asking price is 16k at a dealership, good deal?
> 
> ...


Seems like a great deal. I just picked up a new 15' CTD last weekend for $22K.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jsucil89 said:


> Seems like a great deal. I just picked up a new 15' CTD last weekend for $22K.


Welcome to the forum and congrats!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Try to negotiate with the dealer and get the maintenance records, I've paid for my 2015 CTD $22 canadian dolars two weeks ago.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

